

What Time is Dinner? The history of mealtimes. - george_george
http://www.history-magazine.com/dinner2.html

======
cperciva
Other interesting horological terminology: In upper society, one might wear
_morning dress_ while attending a _matinée_ theatre performance... in the
afternoon.

